# Picture for Keith (RoughNeck) - 100 yard shots with new RR



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Keith (RoughNeck) asked me to post this since he has texted it over to me. I think this is from a RR AR he built.

I'll let him tell the story. Whatever is it though, it looks ready to me!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fine shooting there, is that a yote looking looking for you through that hole in the paper HA, Now, can you knock the fuzz off of a peach at a 100?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not to much of an excuse to for missing now, ha ha. I have a friend...when he misses it is always somthing else not him.

I think you should be able to shoot the eye out of a mosqueito at a 100 yards now !

I find most guns shoot better than I every day. What kind of a rest where you using ?

Good shooting !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Close enough for guvmint work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting RoughNeck.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The only problem I see is that for 10 shots...you completely missed 4 times !! Thats ok...we all do at times.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> The only problem I see is that for 10 shots...you completely missed 4 times !! Thats ok...we all do at times.


 Your the one who graduated the 6th grade:clapclap: that and alot of the other storys you have left have got me rollin fun stuff, really like the smarter yote story


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well...me and just the couple others from the east... we have to throw a little mud cuz we are bit jellous of not having dumb yotes to play with.

Yep I did make it through 6 th grade...had to pay the teacher though.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well...me and just the couple others from the east... we have to throw a little mud cuz we are bit jellous of not having dumb yotes to play with.
> 
> Yep I did make it through 6 th grade...had to pay the teacher though.


 LMAO you are too funny, makes me think of Jeffrobo dean from the beverly hillbillies


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

how many times did u shot my target mine sure look like that. well ok not that good good shooting Keith.


----------

